# stacking pvc caves



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon malawi tank. It cureently has a breeding colony of pindani and 6 juvinile electric yellows. I want to get rid of the yellows and get some male peacocks and haps. I plant on eventually plan on having 18 cichlids(is this to many?) and 2 bristlenose. I have a rock pile at the moment but it is hard to catch the fish and remove for cleaning. I want to silicone together 20-30 pvc pipes into one or two stacks. how long would the lenght of the pipe be and how wide if the back was blocked by the back of the tank. I would silicone grave to make it look more natural and grow a vall bed round it to hide it. How would I go about doing this and can I use a hot glue gun instead of silicone?

Thanks Matt


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

i was thinking of doing the same thing. i dont think you can use hot glue in an aquarium. (i wouldn't) and i think it would be a good idea. :thumb:


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

If you want a major hard bond..... you should be able to use PVC cement to bond the different tubes together. Just don't be in a hurry to place it into the tank. Wait until there is no more odor.

Otherwise, google "Mr. Sticky's Under Water Glue".


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I would use PVC cement too, but on the other hand hot glue could be used too as hot glue is'nt just hot glue. 
There are a huge vararity of different types of hot glue sticks, the materials used for most are safe when it's turned solid again. Most of them are acid resistant and much more, but you will need to do a search where to buy the right one.

For glueing PVC you will need a polyamide based hot glue, but im pretty shure it will be easyer to get a hold on PVC cement.

Silicone could also be used as u mention, I would roll the pipes in silicone to get a even cover and then roll it in the gravel. After a few hours I would apply a stripe of silicone and press 2 pipes together, let it surface dry and then continue with the next pipes.

PVC cement will be faster drying and a stronger bond when hardend!

Good luck


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

One thing you might consider is threading monofilament fishng line through the pipes and even some pipe fittings for variety. Then tie it off in a loose loop and stack up the pipework at the back. When you want to catch fish, grab one pipe and all the rest follow. Great idea from a book by Martin Moe.


----------



## mthom211 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have dicdide not to stck them. I will roll them in gravel and line them up in the back of my tank and put my rocks in top.


----------



## wolfie8000 (Oct 25, 2005)

Post some pics when you are done.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

mthom211 said:


> I have dicdide not to stck them. I will roll them in gravel and line them up in the back of my tank and put my rocks in top.


 I hope you like that look. If you find it looks as tacky as it does to me, you can run some short rocks in front of the pipes. To me either artificial or natural is OK, but not so much a cross. Plain pipes and plain clay pots in a bare tank make sense. Pipes complete concealed to look natural make sense to me A pipe coated in glue and rolled in gravel shouts out, "Hi! I'm a pipe coated in glue and rolled in gravel!"


----------

